# [Feature Request] Transition in & out for source



## etre.Et.soi (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi,
Can you add transitions in Hotkeys Show and Hide for source ?

for example in Settings Hotkeys

Source : TXT_TITLE
Show : F1 (hotkey) : Fade (transiton in)
Hide : F1 (hotkey) : Swipe (transition out)

Best regard,
Etre


----------



## etre.Et.soi (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi,
Is it possible to add transitions to overlay sources?
I made you a screenshot of my request;)


----------



## Fluck (Mar 20, 2019)

The only way I know how is to make the transition animation with the end frame being the overlay source. Then add said animation as a media source over the static overlay.  If you have a stream deck you can set up a multi-action to have OBS activate the animation source first, then the overlay source under it. So in OBS it may look like this:

OVERLAY TRANSITION > Media Source (animation with alpha OR chroma key)
OVERLAY FILE -> Static png, etc.

Multi-Action : Show Transition>Show Overlay File > Hide Transiton (timing depends on the animation)


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 21, 2019)

This is a more complicated question than you might think, because it really scratches at the question of source motion and effects. Sure, it would be nice to have transition effects for showing and hiding sources, but that's a stone's throw from animating a source's transform and moving it around the scene. This is something we'd like to do, but it certainly has some challenges associated with it, especially on the UI front.


----------



## etre.Et.soi (Mar 25, 2019)

Thank dodgepong and Fluck,
I understand that this requires a new development of OBS studio,  by waiting I will use the solution of Fluck ;)


----------



## ryanjenson90 (Mar 26, 2019)

etre.Et.soi said:


> Hi,
> Is it possible to add transitions to overlay sources?
> I made you a screenshot of my request;)
> 
> View attachment 44126


thank you 
this is helpful.
u can't know how big a help it is to  me.
Regards.


----------



## worldsaint (Aug 28, 2020)

Maybe this plugin can help you achieve it https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/move-transition.913/


----------



## hmeneses (Aug 29, 2020)

you can use scripts to do the same, for example, you set a filter for source transparency, basically making your source fully transparent, and then a python script that turns your source transparency less transparent, at least is what i do, so i end with something like this, my lowerthid fades in and out


----------



## manum0008 (Feb 5, 2022)

Why not just make two scenes. First scene with only your videosource, than copy the scene and add the overlay-source in sources. Then switch to the second scene with the desired (fade in-) transition?


----------



## mike2003 (Mar 16, 2022)

etre.Et.soi said:


> View attachment 44126


Where is *sources transition* dock from? I don't see it myself.


----------

